# Now THIS is an HR20!



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

*LINK TO SE2LABS ITC One*​
I read about this in Popular Science the other day. I've traded a couple of emails with the company. The device does include an HR20 (the board is moved into this box (they will replace it if it goes bad because of the warranty issue).

I know the page says "Tivo" but they reported that was an error by their copywriter.

Anyway, I think this model sells for about $20,000. Who's up for one? Do you think DirecTV will give me service credits for the amount if I buy it? (j/k)

Just thought I'd throw this up here for anyone interested. Oh, and no...it probably still doesn't have DLB.

Mods feel free to delete/move if you feel it's out of place. I just figured it was a break from talking about how good Hogan's Heroes will look in HD.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow, when I win the lottery, I'll get one of those.

I suppose that would mean I'd have to start playing the lottery. Oh well, I guess I can always dream.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow...!!! 

I'll think about getting one after I become independently wealthy and retire...


----------



## wismile (Jul 20, 2006)

Yeah it's nice...but I had to return mine. It just didn't go with my decor. :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

i'll take 6


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

so is $20,000 just MSRP?? and what kind of hard drives are they using??? and can I connect my tenbox??? :hurah: :hurah: :hurah:


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

This must be aimed at the same market at the Ten Box.

I cant affort to shop at that market.


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

Ken S said:


> I know the page says "Tivo" but they reported that was an error by their copywriter.
> 
> Anyway, I think this model sells for about $20,000. Who's up for one? Do you think DirecTV will give me service credits for the amount if I buy it? (j/k)


Read about this unit as well, saw "tivo" and thought "oh well not for me". Price had nothing to do with my decision 

Bet Directv is happy with the error.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Drool :jump3:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Holy Guacamole!

I don't know what the market for this would be other than people like us who can't afford it, but ay caramba!


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

I'd buy two if it came in Black to match all my other componants!!! Sheesh I dont even own a car worth that much. Hell all my cars added together are barely worth that much.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

There was mention that they were going to come out with a much less expensive version down the road. It's a nice idea and I'd love to see the interface they came up with to control everything.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Probably too noisy for my bedroom


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> Probably too noisy for my bedroom


But you'll stay warm in the winter!


----------



## jobedoggie (Aug 16, 2007)

What?! It doesn't come with a monitor?! No speakers?! Fergettaboutit!!!


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out what makes this worth 20k. Give me half that and I'll build a top notch system.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Please make this madness stop. How much can we absorb?


----------



## SuperEasy (Sep 14, 2007)

ChicagoTC said:


> I'm trying to figure out what makes this worth 20k. Give me half that and I'll build a top notch system.


Once you understand what is in the box you realize that is a pretty good value. This is a BMW not a Kia.

Here is a short list of some of the components in the ITC and the retail price of each part:

Bryston Surround Sound processor - $6k
Vidikron Video Scaler - $6k
IcePower amps - $4k
AMX Ni-3100 Control system $2.5k
Transparent Power conditioning $2.5k
Transparent A/V Cable Harness $2.5k
Cooling system $1.5k
Xbox 360
HR-20
Wii
Video Ipod Dock
4.3" Touchscreen
RF Remote Control

Then you would have to buy a rack and pay a guy to program, rack, wire, setup, debug. package the system to be installed. And after all that you would end up with a huge noisy ugly rack that does not have half of the features of the ITC.

This thing is full of value if you can appreciate a high performance high end system.:eek2:

I would like to hear what you guys think we should do with the DVR if anything. What else would you guys put in the ITC for TV viewing and storage?

Michael


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

jimb726 said:


> I'd buy two if it came in Black to match all my other componants!!!


Exactly what components would you need to match? This replacess everything. With some really nice stuff, by the way. Now, where can I find $20k?


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

No battery backup for the HR20? Cheapskates!


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

Bryston makes great stuff for sure. What Bryston unit are you using? Their SP-2 is about the nicest I've seen and it's like $4,500. Tell me more about the Icepower amps? I've heard this term thrown around when looking at Rotel gear. Who is OEMing the amps? I don't doubt all components are top notch, my comment was more tongue in cheek about the cost.

In my many years of home theater I've found you get to a point of diminishing returns. It's hard to tell a $5000 sound system from a $15,000 one in 99% of consumer applications.


----------



## SuperEasy (Sep 14, 2007)

ChicagoTC said:


> Bryston makes great stuff for sure. What Bryston unit are you using? Their SP-2 is about the nicest I've seen and it's like $4,500. Tell me more about the Icepower amps? I've heard this term thrown around when looking at Rotel gear. Who is OEMing the amps? I don't doubt all components are top notch, my comment was more tongue in cheek about the cost.
> 
> In my many years of home theater I've found you get to a point of diminishing returns. It's hard to tell a $5000 sound system from a $15,000 one in 99% of consumer applications.


Yes the SP-2 but I think it is a bit more then $4500. Not sure since I have not seen a Retail price list for awhile.

The Icwpower amps are about the best D-class amp on the market. Icepower is owned by B&O. You would be surprised at how many high-end manufactures us them.

We take the SP-2 board and go from PCB to PCB with balanced cables to the amp board. this is about the nest signal path you can get. If you hooked up a Rotel amp to a SP-2 you would not get neat the performance of our system. Plus we use a larger and better version of the amp then Rotel.

I agree on the diminishing returns. We think that at $20k this performance has yet to reach that point. In fact because of the internal optimization we have achieved you would have to spend a great deal more to touch the performance of the ITC.

The cost of the ITC does seem high at first, most people don't really add up how much a complete system cost. Once you see ad hear the ITC you will think we are selling it to cheap. At last weeks CEDIA show we did not have one person say it was to expenxive, in fact just about everyone thought it was to cheap. Granted these people know the industry and the parts that are included.

We can make it for less with much lower end gear but for now we are the only company with this concept and package. I don't think we should compete against ourselves, yet.

Don't forget 5 year warranty!!

Thanks for the feedback!!

Michael


----------



## coacho (Aug 21, 2007)

Well, if it was a Tivo it might be worth it.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

ChicagoTC said:


> Bryston makes great stuff for sure. What Bryston unit are you using? Their SP-2 is about the nicest I've seen and it's like $4,500. Tell me more about the Icepower amps? I've heard this term thrown around when looking at Rotel gear. Who is OEMing the amps? I don't doubt all components are top notch, my comment was more tongue in cheek about the cost.
> 
> In my many years of home theater I've found you get to a point of diminishing returns. It's hard to tell a $5000 sound system from a $15,000 one in 99% of consumer applications.


The Icepower amps are made by Bang & Olufsen. Don't much more than that, but if B&O makes them, they are the real deal.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

I'd put in a RAID5 disk array connected by eSATA to the HR20, and a battery backup power supply for the HR20. APC has some nice ones.

I am struggling, though, to understand the market for this all-in-one device. Typically such products have limitations compared to separates and present maintenance and upgrade hassles. Yeah, it's cute that it's all in one box, but you can say that of a Bose Lifestyle system too. Oh, wait - maybe this is for the Bose market that has more free cash?


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

SBL,

I agree with you 100%. The insides are very good indeed but I don't see a large market for something like this. Most audiophiles are tinkerers(is that a word?) by nature and like the ability to mix and match and upgrade components as they see fit.

I like to think of myself as an audiophile on a low end budget. I put together a great system for around $7,000. I did this knowing eventually I'd move this gear into my everyday TV and go separates for the dedicated home theater room.

Rotel makes a series of class D amps with the icepower technology

7 channel by 100W for $2499
http://www.rotel.com/products/specs/rmb1077.htm

Then if you want to get really crazy
2 channel by 500W for $2499
http://www.rotel.com/products/specs/rb1092.htm

Two of those and a mono 500 for the center channel and you have a great power system but it's approaching $6500 just for the AMPs. Too rich for my blood.

I do think this fits those with a lot of money, little tech knowledge and the desire to have a high end easy to purchase solution.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

SuperEasy said:


> Once you understand what is in the box you realize that is a pretty good value. This is a BMW not a Kia.
> 
> Here is a short list of some of the components in the ITC and the retail price of each part:
> 
> ...


Michael,

I'd suggest a large RAID array for the HR20. For a box like this at least 2TB. Also, while the iPod is a nice touch...I think you're going to want to go a little better on the music side. You may want to look at some of the stuff that Audio Request does (www.request.com). You can then have their stuff sync with the iPod so the customer can just pop their iPod in and either add more music to the system or take it with them.

Ken


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

ChicagoTC said:


> SBL,
> 
> I agree with you 100%. The insides are very good indeed but I don't see a large market for something like this. Most audiophiles are tinkerers(is that a word?) by nature and like the ability to mix and match and upgrade components as they see fit.
> 
> ...


If I was an installer doing high-end home theaters...or a builder who wanted to add that functionality to spec homes...I'd drop this thing right in. It significantly reduces the space necessary for this type of equipment and the programming of the remote system.

When you start looking at the cost of this as part of a $1,000,000+ home...it's just another line item.


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

I think we're on the same page, good equipment for installers or people who don't know what they're doing with deep pockets.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

I note that there's NO DVD player, so right off the bat, anyone with this box is going to want to add one. That's got to go on a shelf somewhere and now you've ruined the concept of the cute box. What with the video game and iPod features, it's obviously intended to be out in view rather than in an equipment rack.

I am sure there are some with deep pockets who want something that "looks" good to whom this will appeal. Most installers I'd think would have little interest, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## alaskahill (Jul 15, 2007)

I'd be all over this but the installation of the raised floor in my home theater room isn't scheduled for another year. Looks like I will have to wait for the ITC Two


----------



## micky76ag (Feb 18, 2007)

sbl said:


> I note that there's NO DVD player


The X-Box 360 is also the HD-DVD, upscaling DVD player.

I need two HR-20s in mine though.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

I wonder if some of the folks in this thread realize how much money some folks spend on their home theaters. Trust me they're not calling DirecTV and threatening to cancel if they don't get an HR20 for $99. They're calling Advanced Audio and Video (made up name) and dropping $50K, $100K, etc.

There are people that drop $20K on their car systems.

There's a market for this device.


----------



## SuperEasy (Sep 14, 2007)

Ken S said:


> I wonder if some of the folks in this thread realize how much money some folks spend on their home theaters. Trust me they're not calling DirecTV and threatening to cancel if they don't get an HR20 for $99. They're calling Advanced Audio and Video (made up name) and dropping $50K, $100K, etc.
> 
> There are people that drop $20K on their car systems.
> 
> There's a market for this device.


Ken,

Thanks for the comments!

There is definitely a market for this! Not all high-end audio guys are tweaks. Just like most of the guys that drive Ferrari's don't know what an Injector is, but they understand performance when they experience it and they can pay the price.

I am sure that there are a bunch of people that think that buying a BMW is crazy but obviously there is a market for those

We have space on our DVR board for maybe 2 more drives. How do you add more hard drives to the HR-20?

I have spent some time reading on here but it is a sea of info and could take days to read thru everything.

Thanks again, this place is pretty cool!

Michael


----------



## SuperEasy (Sep 14, 2007)

Is there an easy way to add 2 more Hard drives to the HR-20?

Michael


----------



## SuperEasy (Sep 14, 2007)

SuperEasy said:


> Is there an easy way to add 2 more Hard drives to the HR-20?
> 
> Michael


Anyone??

MP


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

SuperEasy said:


> Anyone??
> 
> MP


Michael,

Sorry I missed your follow-up. Yes, you can add a drive to the HR20 by using the eSATA port. Beware though..the drive then takes over for the internal drive...so you don't get the total space.

What you might want to consider in your application is removing the original drive entirely and then hooking up some kind of eSATA RAID 0 array. Maybe 3x750mb for a nice 2TB+ capacity.

Removing the original drive won't hurt anything and might help keep the temperature down a bit.


----------



## SuperEasy (Sep 14, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Michael,
> 
> Sorry I missed your follow-up. Yes, you can add a drive to the HR20 by using the eSATA port. Beware though..the drive then takes over for the internal drive...so you don't get the total space.
> 
> ...


Ken,

Thanks for the response!

We need to keep everything inside the ITC. Having external boxes defeats the purpose of the ITC. Can I just add something internal or would I need a extra CPU? IF I could just add one more HD that would help a lot

Obviously you have some experience with these things. I have never played with them much to know what is going on. Thanks again.

Michael


----------



## laxcoach (Dec 7, 2005)

I would want 2 HR20s with a video processor for PIP and split screen.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

SuperEasy said:


> Ken,
> 
> Thanks for the response!
> 
> ...


Michael,

You can swap out the original drive (the HR20 will format it from ROM)...I think you'll be capped at 1TB.

What I was thinking is that you could use the eSATA connection that's on the HR20s mobo and run that internally to an internal RAID array or some sort if you have room in your case. You would probably need to power the new drives from an additional PSU (or upgrade the HR20s PSU). I haven't seen the inside of the ITC to see if this would work for you. That may be more work than its worth.

The easiest thing for you guys to do would be to just swap drives and increase the capacity and potentially reduce the noise. Figure by this time next year we'll be talking about 2TB drives 

In neither case will you be required to upgrade the HR20s CPU.

You may also want to take a peak at some of the stories about the HR21 Pro which appears to be close to release from DirecTV. It's going to come with a 1TB drive and some additional cooling. It appears they're going to be targeting it at the High-end market. Here's a link to some info on the box.. This may be the box you want to include in your unit.

Hope this was of some help.


----------



## d max82 (May 23, 2007)

Yes but would you be leaseing the HR20 part of it??


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

I'd get one if only I had a place to put it. Oh, and it would also have to be something with three HR20s in it and a server to distribute the HD shows to every room in my house. ;-)


----------



## SuperEasy (Sep 14, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Michael,
> 
> You can swap out the original drive (the HR20 will format it from ROM)...I think you'll be capped at 1TB.
> 
> ...


Ken,

That makes sense! We are going to try some things out.

Thanks again!!

MP


----------



## SuperEasy (Sep 14, 2007)

d max82 said:


> Yes but would you be leaseing the HR20 part of it??


No! we are a directv dealer/reseller.

We do the warranty ourselves so any modifications that we do are our responsibility.

MP


----------



## SuperEasy (Sep 14, 2007)

ken,

Thanks for your help, we changed out the drive and it works great. 

I am going to wait until we get the HR-21 before we spend any more development time on the HR-20.

Michael


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I'd be divorced if I ever had one these shipped to the house. maybe I will buy 2 LOL


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

SuperEasy said:


> ken,
> 
> Thanks for your help, we changed out the drive and it works great.
> 
> ...


Michael,

Congrats! You may want to wait for the HR21-Pro as that may be the High-end unit you're looking for.

The HR-21 is basically the same as the HR-20 it just doesn't have OTA capabilities.

Ken


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> I'd be divorced if I ever had one these shipped to the house. maybe I will buy 2 LOL


Steve,

Think about it...this unit would cost you $20,000 + 1/2 of your money, your house and your kids.

Let me recite the mantra for the married man to you...

I love my house
I love my kids
I love my money
I love my wife

This is especially important to repeat (over and over) at anytime when you might find yourself in the company of other females.


----------



## SuperEasy (Sep 14, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Michael,
> 
> Congrats! You may want to wait for the HR21-Pro as that may be the High-end unit you're looking for.
> 
> ...


Ken,

When is the pro available?

MP


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Does it come with the Titanium package?


----------



## lman (Dec 21, 2006)

If it doesn't have DLB, I don't want it.


----------

